# updating a Carrera, wheels? seat post?



## Chris Long (19 Feb 2012)

Hi

i have a carrera tdf, yes i know it is a budget bike from Halfords and you get whet you pay for, but I love this bike. I haven' had a bike for 10 years and this is lighter than my last one.

Anyway, it's all i could afford in one go so i'm looking at fixing some niggling things.Going to change the chainset to a compact chainset as uphill is a bit of a struggle at times.

I'm also looking at upgrading the wheels (with the weight benefit). Ill keep the wheels then for the next bike when I eventually change

I was also thinking of changing the seatpost to a carbon seatpost, in order to make it a smoother ride. Anyone else done this on a similar bike, is it worth it? and can you really feel any benefit form a carbon seatpost?

thanks
Chris

JOGLE 2012
www.justgiving.co.uk/ourbigcyclingjourney


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2012)

I changed the seat post on my Sirrus for a carbon pave one; its zert insert is supposed to make it more comfortable again but I don't know how much of it is psychological. The best vfm upgrades are the wheels and tyres.


----------



## rollinstok (19 Feb 2012)

There are a couple of ways to approach this..

If you really love the bike, why not spend a bit of cash here and there ? A carbon seatpost will improve the ride and shave a few grams off the weight.
If you are thinking of changing the wheels and chainset etc, it can be expensive.
Have you thought of selling the bike and putting the money ( along with the money you would spend on improvements ) into a bike that more suits your needs off the peg ?
The cheapest way to buy a good groupset and quality components is sometimes to buy a complete bike with them on, as buying parts individually "after market" can be a very expensive way to go about attaining your requirements.
Having said all that I,m a sucker for a "bargain" if I think it will improve my existing ride.

Have fun shopping !!


----------



## david k (19 Feb 2012)

if you really like the bike id say upgrade, but then again if you aint tried a modern carrera how do you know you wouldnt prefer it?


----------



## Holy Warrior (19 Feb 2012)

Hey, I'm on the 08 model from Halfords myself. The only things that I've done to it is switch to clipless pedals and change tryes. The Tyres especially really need to be done, the base ones sooo rigid. I thought I was a right simpleton not being able to get the tyres off to change a puncture but a switch to better tyres makes them plop straight off like they should.

I suppose it depends on what you want it for, like how many miles, terrain etc. I do find myself in first a lot on hills but I get up them in pretty decent time. I suppose if you have to contend with steeper hills (mine are usually ~10-15% mostly) you might look at a new chainset. I thought about it early on when hills really were a struggle but a bit of riding and not being scared of them soon had me whizzing creeping up them.

I do think that if you want to switch as much stuff as you want to, wheels etc, i'd say sell it and put to a new model. I know my mate has just got himself a Trek on a good offer for £450ish which will probably last him an extremely long time. By the time you've bought the wheels, the seat post, the tyres, the chainset, maybe had them fitted etc, it might not be worth it. 

I haven't had any real mechanical faults with mine to say it was so cheap. Occasionally I get rubbing brakes and the gear shifting isn't always as smooth as it could be but that's about it. Have you?


----------



## Bluenite (19 Feb 2012)

As stated already. Would it not be cheaper to buy a new bike (which you would love as much as your current bike).
There are still lots of sales going on, with great knock down prices, plus you will most likely gett a better specced bike and frame.

No rule that says you can't have more than one bike (just introduce them to each other slowly)


----------



## Bealz998 (19 Jan 2014)

I have a tdf and upgraded my tyres to contingp400s and I've now ordered clip less pedals. Plus I'm also thinking about a carbon seat post


----------



## Chris Long (19 Jan 2014)

Ok, update, sorry i havent posted on here for a LONG time. I cycled john o groats to lands end in good time (8 days) on my carrera tdf. But i couldnt have done it withiut changing the chainset to a compact. The bike was brilliant on the ride, and tbh, anything more lightweight may have fallen apart on some of the potholed roads you have to ride on. I changed the tires to continental sport. And cheap shimano clpi in pedals.

I would do all 9000 miles on the bike again. I am now only thinking of another bike cos i want to test myself and the tdf is heavy ish. But now i've done the end to end rife i cant sell it for any money :-)


----------



## Louch (19 Jan 2014)

You don't have to sell one bike to buy another.....always good to have a spare at hand


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jan 2014)

Have you considered changing the wheels to something lighter like shimano R501 for under £80?

The problem with TDF like you say is the frame is on the heavy side but then again that's no bad thing for training and commuting on over winter as it will help your fitness. You've done JOGLE on it and it was fine. Why spend money on something just to make it that bit lighter when tbh it will make diddly squat difference to the average joe?


----------



## Simmer (19 Jan 2014)

I treated myself at xmas to some shimano r501's (Ribble have them very cheap atm), surprised what a difference it made. Other upgrades are claris compact double, 12/30 cassette, SPD peddles and a charge spoon saddle. 

It's been my first road bike and has got me hooked on cycling and looking forward to the longer weekend rides. When I've dropped a few more kg I'll look at something lighter , but for now the TDF serves me well.


----------



## Bealz998 (21 Jan 2014)

Chris Long said:


> Hi
> 
> i have a carrera tdf, yes i know it is a budget bike from Halfords and you get whet you pay for, but I love this bike. I haven' had a bike for 10 years and this is lighter than my last one.
> 
> ...




Have u changed you seat post yet as I'm after one


----------



## dan1502 (30 Jan 2014)

I've just changed from a careera tdf to a specialized allez elite, loved my careera being as it was my 1st road bike, but like you I wanted to change gears etc found it cheaper to search gumtree and buy a new to me bike.... So glad I changed now...


----------

